# Hobo low



## Tony G (Dec 7, 2020)

Check out on of my favorite songs about us bos besides the ftra song or of course my favorite the big rock candy mountains......https://youtu.be/a33sB3ck28A


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 8, 2020)

This doesn't belong in the train hopping section. Moving it to.. art and music I guess. I'm almost thinking we need like an r/ListenToThis" type subsection for music suggestions, as I think the spirit of this category is more intended for personal music projects? @Matt Derrick thoughts? Actually seems long overdue in a sense, as music is such a big part of all our lives and there's been countless threads asking for suggestions/playlists.


----------



## Tony G (Dec 8, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> This doesn't belong in the train hopping section. Moving it to.. art and music I guess. I'm almost thinking we need like an r/ListenToThis" type subsection for music suggestions, as I think the spirit of this category is more intended for personal music projects? @Matt Derrick thoughts? Actually seems long overdue in a sense, as music is such a big part of all our lives and there's been countless threads asking for suggestions/playlists.


Yeah i didnt know where to put it ill ask matt where to put it


----------



## Tony G (Dec 8, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> This doesn't belong in the train hopping section. Moving it to.. art and music I guess. I'm almost thinking we need like an r/ListenToThis" type subsection for music suggestions, as I think the spirit of this category is more intended for personal music projects? @Matt Derrick thoughts? Actually seems long overdue in a sense, as music is such a big part of all our lives and there's been countless threads asking for suggestions/playlists.


We do need a music section though


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 8, 2020)

We have a music section. That's where I moved this to. I'm just thinking it would make sense to have perhaps that existing section branched a couple different ways. Like..
My music projects

And

Hey check this person's song out

Obviously not titled as such, but yeah idk. Or maybe this section is just a catch all? We really never have posts where people are posting their own stuff. Just that one shitty surrealistic acoustic grindcore whatever the fuck that was a while back. So idk, maybe this section works for suggestions as it stands.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 8, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Hey check this person's song out
> 
> Obviously not titled as such, but yeah



Naw. I like that. I want the section to be named that....

I'm going to just upload ridiculous songs of myself busking horribly and see what kind of reactions they get. Sounds like a fun social experiment. Let's start with Wagon Wheel.....

But ya. I think this section works as a catch all for now.


----------



## Tony G (Dec 9, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> Naw. I like that. I want the section to be named that....
> 
> I'm going to just upload ridiculous songs of myself busking horribly and see what kind of reactions they get. Sounds like a fun social experiment. Let's start with Wagon Wheel.....
> 
> But ya. I think this section works as a catch all for now.


Bro do it i dont really have a camera ive broken too many hoppin my laptops dont do much better but my guitars always make it whats your go to song_


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 9, 2020)

Tony G said:


> whats your go to song_


He does Wagon Wheel, the Hootie version. That and Runaway Train by Soul Asylum. That's his entire repertoire.


----------



## Tony G (Dec 9, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> He does Wagon Wheel, the Hootie version. That and Runaway Train by Soul Asylum. That's his entire repertoire.


Not bad brother i just play old blues songs little walter a few cab calloway songs and my gfs favorite zombie by the cranberrys


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm just fuckin around. He does a mean Jim Croce, that's all I know of for sure. I imagine he'll answer more in depth.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 10, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> He does Wagon Wheel, the Hootie version. That and Runaway Train by Soul Asylum. That's his entire repertoire.



Fuck...beat me to it.



Tony G said:


> Bro do it i dont really have a camera ive broken too many hoppin my laptops dont do much better but my guitars always make it whats your go to song_




Naw, I used to have a rotating 'set list' of songs a while ago, but I let that slide after not busking for a long time.

I have a new list im tying to work on this trip including a lot of Americana and random rock. If I had a 'go-to' it would probably be 'Gracefully Facedown' by The Devil Makes Three


----------



## Tony G (Dec 10, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> I'm just fuckin around. He does a mean Jim Croce, that's all I know of for sure. I imagine he'll answer more in depth


----------



## beersalt (Dec 24, 2020)

Fuckin' seasick Steve.. The first person I had ever met that was around my age and hopped a freight train was some psychobilly kid in Utah that showed me this song. I've never been able to forget it.


----------

